# GRP -> käännetyksi järjestelmäksi

## presidentti

Tein pika-asennuksen levyltä, ja asensin gentoon GRP paketteina. Nyt kiinnostaisi tietää, että miten saan tämän ns. "puhtaasti" käännettyä sorsista omalle koneelle sopivaksi? Asensin genkernelin, perus 2007.0 stagen sekä portagen ja X:n + gnomen.

Emerge --sync on juuri menossa. epäilen vahvasti, että pelkkä 'emerge -uDNav world' ei varmaan riitä?

----------

## pussi

emerge --emptytree world asentaa kaikki paketit uusiksi

ota kuitenkin huomioon että päivitysten myötä koko systeemi tulee joka tapauksessa käännettyä ennen pitkää uusiksi joten tämä operaatio on melko turha.

lisäksi 2007.0 staget alkavat olla sen verran vanhoja että suurin osa systeemistä päivittynee ja siten kääntyy uusiksi jo pelkällä emerge -uDavN worldilla

----------

